# CWO (Ret'd) John Vass



## Journeyman (12 Apr 2012)

Chief Warrant Officer John Vass, Sr. (Ret'd) succumbed to cancer yesterday, 11 April 2012, at Kingston, ON. He had a very distinguished career in the RCEME and a longstanding connection with The Royal Canadian Regiment, the Canadian Airborne Regiment in both Edmonton and Petawawa, and Princess of Wales' Own Regiment (PWOR) in Kingston.

CWO Vass was a former Regimental Sergeant-Major of 2 Service Battalion, and was currently serving as the Pipe Major of the PWOR's Pipes & Drums.

John Vass, Sr. is survived by his wife, Joanne, and his son, LCol John Vass.


RIP John


----------



## riggermade (12 Apr 2012)

RIP.... an excellent man and leader


----------

